# [RISOLTO] upgrade di kernel e pacchetti aggiuntivi

## funkoolow

salve a tutti,

aggiornavo il mio serverino, al che mi è sorto un dubbio durante l'installazione del pacchetto lm_sensors. 

Come capita con tanti altri pacchetti, il suddetto lavora installando files anche nella dir a cui punta la /usr/src/linux, che nel mio caso è ancora il kernel 2.6.23 (sto sforando i 300gg di uptime di macchina). Mi chiedevo quindi, un domani che farò il passaggio ad un kernel superiore (mettiamo il 2.6.25) e quindi cambierò il puntamento del symlink, come funzionerà il sistema con quei pacchetti che una volta erano correttamente installati nel 2.6.23 ma che però poi non saranno più anche nella dir del nuovo 2.6.25?

Voglio dire, i pacchetti a livello di portage e sistema saranno installati, ma se suppongo bene, una volta avviato il nuovo kernel non verranno ritrovati alcuni files (perchè infilati nella /usr/src/linux-2.6.23), quindi come rintraccerò tutti quei pacchetti che in questo anno sono andati a infilare roba nella dir del kernel precedente?

il sempiterno revdep-rebuild fa anche questo?

grazie a tutti

----------

## Kernel78

scusa la stringatezza ma sono di corsa

sys-kernel/module-rebuild

----------

## bandreabis

io non ho mai avuto problemi, al massimo reinstallato ati-drivers e appunto lm_sensor (anche se nell'ultimo upgrade non è stato necessario).

Al massimo prova con "module-rebuild".. non ricordo il pacchetto ma dovrebbe essere quello.

Inoltre, prova a fare una ricerca nel forum, sono certo che l'argomento è già stato trattato.

EDIT: troppo prolisso io... anticipato da kernel78.

----------

## funkoolow

grandissimi come sempre  :Smile: 

in chiusura: da fare prima del riavvio col nuovo kernel o dopo?

----------

## Kernel78

 *funkoolow wrote:*   

> grandissimi come sempre 
> 
> in chiusura: da fare prima del riavvio col nuovo kernel o dopo?

 

prima così al riavvio i moduli ci sono e vengono caricati  :Wink: 

----------

## funkoolow

perfetto, grazie delle ottime dritte, taggo e chiudo  :Smile: 

----------

## Onip

ovviamente perchè i moduli vengano emersi nella giusta posizione è necessario che il link /usr/src/linux punti al tree del nuovo kernel prima di lanciare module-rebuild. Altrimenti andresti solamente a sovrascrivere i moduli "vecchi".

----------

## Kernel78

 *Onip wrote:*   

> ovviamente perchè i moduli vengano emersi nella giusta posizione è necessario che il link /usr/src/linux punti al tree del nuovo kernel prima di lanciare module-rebuild. Altrimenti andresti solamente a sovrascrivere i moduli "vecchi".

 

io davo per scontato che se aveva compilato il nuovo kernel e voleva fare il boot con quello aveva già il symlink puntato alla versione corretta ...

----------

## fabiolino

Ho seguito alla lettera la guida ma ho un problema con l'emerge di alsa.

Ho controllato il symlink:

```

vmlinuz -> vmlinuz-2.6.24-tuxonice-r9

                vmlinuz-2.6.22-suspend2-r2

```

Eseguendo module-rebuild mi segnala che occorre riemergere diversi pacchetti, tra cui alsa-driver:

```

# module-rebuild rebuild

** Preparing to merge modules:

** Packages which I will emerge are:

        =media-libs/svgalib-1.9.25

        =x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501

        =media-video/gspcav1-20070508

        =media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14-r1

5 4 3 2 1

emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy "=media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14-r1"

```

con un  

```
emerge -pv alsa-driver 
```

  mi segnala che tutti i pacchetti sono mascherati da ~x86

quindi:

```

#echo 'media-sound/alsa-driver ~x86' >>/etc/portage/package.keywords

#emerge alsa-driver:

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.18a

 * alsa-driver-1.0.18a.tar.bz2 RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                 [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                           [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                          [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                         [ ok ]

 * Determining the location of the kernel source code

 * Found kernel source directory:

 *     /usr/src/linux

 * Found kernel object directory:

 *     /lib/modules/2.6.24-tuxonice-r9/build

 * Found sources for kernel version:

 *     2.6.24-tuxonice-r9

 * Checking for suitable kernel configuration options...                        [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking alsa-driver-1.0.18a.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/work

 * Converting alsa-driver-1.0.18a/Makefile to use M= instead of SUBDIRS= ...    [ ok ]

 * Running autoconf ...                                                         [ ok ]

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/work/alsa-driver-1.0.18a ...

./configure --prefix=/usr --host=i686-pc-linux-gnu --mandir=/usr/share/man --infodir=/usr/share/info --datadir=/usr/share --sysconfdir=/etc --localstatedir=/var/lib --without-oss --without-pcm-oss-plugins --without-debug --with-kernel=/usr/src/linux --with-build=/lib/modules/2.6.24-tuxonice-r9/build --with-redhat=no --with-suse=no --with-isapnp=auto --with-sequencer --with-cards= hda-intel                --with-card-options=all --build=i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

checking for C compiler default output file name... a.out

checking whether the C compiler works... yes

checking whether we are cross compiling... no

checking for suffix of executables...

checking for suffix of object files... o

checking whether we are using the GNU C compiler... yes

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc accepts -g... yes

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc option to accept ISO C89... none needed

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib... i686-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib

checking for a BSD-compatible install... /bin/install -c

checking how to run the C preprocessor... i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -E

checking for grep that handles long lines and -e... /bin/grep

checking for egrep... /bin/grep -E

checking for ANSI C header files... yes

checking for an ANSI C-conforming const... yes

checking for inline... inline

checking whether time.h and sys/time.h may both be included... yes

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc needs -traditional... no

checking for current directory... /var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/work/alsa-driver-1.0.18a

checking cross compile...

checking for directory with kernel source... /usr/src/linux

checking for directory with kernel build... /lib/modules/2.6.24-tuxonice-r9/build

checking for kernel linux/version.h... yes

checking for kernel linux/autoconf.h... yes

checking for kernel version... 2.6.24-tuxonice-r9

checking for GCC version... Kernel compiler: gcc 4.1.1 (Gentoo 4.1.1-r3) Used compiler: i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc (GCC) 4.1.1 (Gentoo 4.1.1-r3)

checking for built-in ALSA... no

checking for existing ALSA module... no

checking for Red Hat kernel... no

checking for SUSE kernel... no

checking for updating alsa-kernel version.h... yes

checking for CONFIG_EXPERIMENTAL... yes

checking for directory to store kernel modules... /lib/modules/2.6.24-tuxonice-r9/kernel/sound

checking for verbose procfs... on

checking for verbose printk... on

checking for debug level... none

checking for ISA support in kernel... yes

checking for processor type... i486

checking for i386 machine type... default

checking for ISA DMA API... yes

checking for kernel linux/config.h... no

Creating <linux/config.h>...

checking for deprecated linux/config.h... checking to modify of kernel linux/kmod.h... no

checking for kernel linux/utsrelease.h... yes

checking for kernel linux/compiler.h... yes

checking for kernel linux/pm.h... yes

checking for kernel linux/spinlock.h... yes

checking for kernel linux/irq.h... yes

checking for kernel linux/threads.h... yes

checking for kernel linux/rwsem.h... yes

checking for kernel linux/gameport.h... yes

checking for kernel media/v4l2-dev.h... yes

checking for kernel linux/devfs_fs_kernel.h... no

Creating a dummy <linux/devfs_fs_kernel.h>...

checking for kernel linux/highmem.h... yes

checking for kernel linux/workqueue.h... yes

checking for kernel linux/dma-mapping.h... yes

checking for kernel asm/hw_irq.h... yes

checking for kernel linux/device.h... yes

checking for kernel linux/platform_device.h... yes

checking for kernel linux/isa.h... yes

checking for kernel linux/jiffies.h... yes

checking for kernel linux/compat.h... yes

checking for kernel linux/log2.h... yes

checking for kernel linux/adb.h... yes

checking for kernel linux/cuda.h... yes

checking for kernel linux/pmu.h... yes

checking for kernel linux/io.h... yes

checking for kernel linux/moduleparam.h... yes

checking for kernel linux/syscalls.h... yes

checking for kernel linux/firmware.h... yes

checking for kernel linux/err.h... yes

checking for kernel linux/bitmap.h... yes

checking for kernel linux/mutex.h... yes

checking for kernel linux/pm_qos_params.h... no

Creating <linux/pm_qos_params.h>...

checking for kernel linux/kthread.h... yes

checking for kernel asm/irq_regs.h... yes

checking for kernel linux/seq_file.h... yes

checking for kernel linux/debugfs.h... yes

checking for kernel module symbol versions... no

checking for has ioport support... yes

checking for PCI support in kernel... yes

checking for I2C driver in kernel... unknown

checking for firmware loader... module

checking for input subsystem in kernel... yes

checking for pc-speaker platform in kernel... no

checking for SMP... yes

checking for Video device support in kernel... yes

checking for ISA PnP driver in kernel... yes

checking for PnP driver in kernel... yes

checking for Kernel ISA-PnP support... yes

checking for strlcpy... yes

checking for snprintf... yes

checking for vsnprintf... yes

checking for scnprintf... yes

checking for sscanf... yes

checking for vmalloc_to_page... yes

checking for old kmod... no

checking for PDE... yes

checking for pci_set_consistent_dma_mask... yes

checking for pci_dev_present... yes

checking for msleep... yes

checking for msleep_interrupt... yes

checking for msecs_to_jiffies... yes

checking for tty->count is the atomic type... no

checking for video_get_drvdata... yes

checking for video_drvdata... no

checking for V4L1 layer... yes

checking for io_remap_pfn_range... yes

checking for kcalloc... yes

checking for kstrdup... yes

checking for kstrndup... yes

checking for kzalloc... yes

checking for create_workqueue with flags... no

checking for pci_ioremap_bar... no

checking for saved_config_space in pci_dev... yes

checking for new pci_save_state... yes

checking for register_sound_special_device... yes

checking for driver extra-version...

checking for driver version... 1.0.18a

checking for dynamic minor numbers... no

checking for sequencer support... yes

checking for OSS/Free emulation... no

checking for RTC support... yes

checking for HPET support... no

checking for Procfs support... yes

checking for USB support... yes

checking for class_simple... no

checking for old driver suspend/resume callbacks... no

checking for removal of page-reservation for nopage/mmap... yes

checking for nested class_device... yes

checking for new IRQ handler... yes

checking for gfp_t... yes

checking for GFP_DMA32... yes

checking for page_to_pfn... yes

checking for PnP suspend/resume... yes

checking for device_create_drvdata... no

checking for new unlocked/compat_ioctl... yes

checking for x86-compatible PC... yes

checking for High-Res timers... no

checking for kernel PCMCIA

checking for PCMCIA support... yes

checking for PC9800 support in kernel... no

checking for parallel port support... no

checking for parallel port module support... no

checking for power management... yes

checking for CONFIG_HAS_DMA... yes

checking for cards to compile driver for... hda-intel --with-card-options=all

checking for additonal options to compile driver for... all

configure: creating ./config.status

config.status: creating version

config.status: creating Makefile.conf

config.status: WARNING:  Makefile.conf.in seems to ignore the --datarootdir setting

config.status: creating snddevices

config.status: creating utils/alsa-driver.spec

config.status: creating utils/buildrpm

config.status: creating toplevel.config

config.status: creating utils/alsasound

config.status: creating utils/alsasound.posix

config.status: creating include/pci_ids_compat.h

config.status: creating include/i2c-id_compat.h

config.status: creating include/config.h

config.status: creating include/config1.h

config.status: creating include/version.h

config.status: include/version.h is unchanged

config.status: creating include/autoconf-extra.h

make -j4 LDFLAGS=-O1 HOSTCC=i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc CC=i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

if [ ! -d include/sound -a ! -L include/sound ]; then \

          ln -sf ../alsa-kernel/include include/sound ; \

        fi

make dep

cp -puvf include/version.h include/sound/version.h

make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/work/alsa-driver-1.0.18a'

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/work/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/acore'

copying file alsa-kernel/core/info.c

patching file info.c

copying file alsa-kernel/core/hwdep.c

patching file hwdep.c

copying file alsa-kernel/core/pcm.c

patching file pcm.c

Hunk #2 succeeded at 924 (offset 14 lines).

Hunk #3 succeeded at 940 (offset 14 lines).

Hunk #4 succeeded at 952 (offset 14 lines).

Hunk #5 succeeded at 1007 (offset 15 lines).

copying file alsa-kernel/core/control.c

copying file alsa-kernel/core/init.c

patching file control.c

patching file init.c

Hunk #3 succeeded at 721Hunk #2 succeeded at 280 (offset 4 lines).

Hunk #4 succeeded at 784 (offset 4 lines).

Hunk #5 succeeded at 1395 (offset 3 lines).

Hunk #3 succeeded at 306 (offset 3 lines).

Hunk #4 succeeded at 568 (offset 3 lines).

 (offset 4 lines).

copying file alsa-kernel/core/pcm_native.c

copying file alsa-kernel/core/rawmidi.c

patching file pcm_native.c

patching file rawmidi.c

Hunk #4 succeeded at 1564 (offset -15 lines).

Hunk #3 succeeded at 1301 (offset 12 lines).

Hunk #4 succeeded at 1385 (offset 12 lines).

Hunk #5 succeeded at 2812 (offset -16 lines).

Hunk #6 succeeded at 2865 (offset -16 lines).

Hunk #7 succeeded at 2893 (offset -16 lines).

Hunk #8 succeeded at 2909 (offset -16 lines).

Hunk #9 succeeded at 2935 (offset -16 lines).

Hunk #10 succeeded at 3023 (offset -16 lines).

Hunk #11 succeeded at 3042 (offset -16 lines).

Hunk #12 succeeded at 3056 (offset -16 lines).

Hunk #13 succeeded at 3113 (offset -16 lines).

Hunk #14 succeeded at 3141 (offset -16 lines).

Hunk #15 succeeded at 3198 (offset -16 lines).

Hunk #16 succeeded at 3227 (offset -16 lines).

Hunk #17 succeeded at 3257 (offset -16 lines).

Hunk #18 succeeded at 3335 (offset -16 lines).

Hunk #19 succeeded at 3367 (offset -16 lines).

Hunk #20 succeeded at 3432 (offset -16 lines).

Hunk #21 succeeded at 3462 (offset -16 lines).

Hunk #22 succeeded at 3506 (offset -16 lines).

Hunk #23 succeeded at 3667 (offset -16 lines).

copying file alsa-kernel/core/timer.c

patching file timer.c

Hunk #3 succeeded at 997 (offset 5 lines).

Hunk #4 succeeded at 1918 (offset 4 lines).

Hunk #5 succeeded at 1963 (offset 4 lines).

copying file alsa-kernel/core/misc.c

patching file misc.c

copying file alsa-kernel/core/sound.c

patching file sound.c

copying file alsa-kernel/core/memalloc.c

patching file memalloc.c

Hunk #2 succeeded at 58 (offset -11 lines).

Hunk #3 succeeded at 207 (offset -11 lines).

Hunk #4 succeeded at 245 (offset -11 lines).

Hunk #5 succeeded at 267 (offset -11 lines).

Hunk #6 succeeded at 293 (offset -11 lines).

Hunk #7 succeeded at 311 (offset -11 lines).

Hunk #8 succeeded at 519 (offset -49 lines).

Hunk #9 succeeded at 658 (offset -49 lines).

Hunk #10 succeeded at 668 (offset -49 lines).

Hunk #11 succeeded at 707 (offset -49 lines).

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/work/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/acore/ioctl32'

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/work/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/acore/ioctl32'

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/work/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/acore/oss'

copying file alsa-kernel/core/oss/mixer_oss.c

patching file mixer_oss.c

Hunk #3 succeeded at 383 (offset 4 lines).

copying file alsa-kernel/core/oss/pcm_oss.c

patching file pcm_oss.c

Hunk #3 succeeded at 2607 (offset 17 lines).

Hunk #4 succeeded at 2658 (offset 17 lines).

Hunk #5 succeeded at 2781 (offset 17 lines).

Hunk #6 succeeded at 2964 (offset 17 lines).

Hunk #7 succeeded at 3091 (offset 17 lines).

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/work/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/acore/oss'

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/work/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/acore/seq'

copying file alsa-kernel/core/seq/seq_memory.c

patching file seq_memory.c

Hunk #3 succeeded at 250 (offset 2 lines).

copying file alsa-kernel/core/seq/seq.c

patching file seq.c

Hunk #2 succeeded at 59 (offset 2 lines).

copying file alsa-kernel/core/seq/seq_clientmgr.c

patching file seq_clientmgr.c

Hunk #3 succeeded at 2209 (offset 6 lines).

Hunk #4 succeeded at 2561 (offset 10 lines).

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/work/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/acore/seq'

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/work/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/acore'

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/work/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/i2c'

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/work/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/i2c/l3'

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/work/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/i2c/l3'

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/work/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/i2c/other'

copying file alsa-kernel/i2c/other/tea575x-tuner.c

patching file tea575x-tuner.c

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/work/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/i2c/other'

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/work/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/i2c'

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/work/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/drivers'

copying file alsa-kernel/drivers/portman2x4.c

patching file portman2x4.c

copying file alsa-kernel/drivers/mts64.c

patching file mts64.c

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/work/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/drivers/mpu401'

copying file alsa-kernel/drivers/mpu401/mpu401.c

patching file mpu401.c

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/work/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/drivers/mpu401'

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/work/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/drivers/opl3'

copying file alsa-kernel/drivers/opl3/opl3_lib.c

patching file opl3_lib.c

Hunk #2 succeeded at 438 (offset 2 lines).

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/work/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/drivers/opl3'

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/work/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/drivers/opl4'

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/work/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/drivers/opl4'

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/work/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/drivers/pcsp'

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/work/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/drivers/pcsp'

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/work/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/drivers/vx'

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/work/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/drivers/vx'

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/work/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/drivers'

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/work/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/isa'

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/work/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/isa/ad1816a'

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/work/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/isa/ad1816a'

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/work/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/isa/ad1848'

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/work/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/isa/ad1848'

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/work/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/isa/cs423x'

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/work/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/isa/cs423x'

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/work/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/isa/es1688'

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/work/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/isa/es1688'

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/work/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/isa/gus'

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/work/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/isa/gus'

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/work/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/isa/msnd'

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/work/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/isa/msnd'

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/work/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/isa/opti9xx'

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/work/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/isa/opti9xx'

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/work/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/isa/sb'

copying file alsa-kernel/isa/sb/sb16_csp.c

patching file sb16_csp.c

Hunk #2 succeeded at 711 (offset 1 line).

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/work/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/isa/sb'

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/work/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/isa/wavefront'

copying file alsa-kernel/isa/wavefront/wavefront_synth.c

patching file wavefront_synth.c

Hunk #2 succeeded at 1947 (offset 1 line).

copying file alsa-kernel/isa/wavefront/wavefront_fx.c

patching file wavefront_fx.c

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/work/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/isa/wavefront'

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/work/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/isa/wss'

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/work/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/isa/wss'

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/work/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/isa'

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/work/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/synth'

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/work/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/synth/emux'

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/work/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/synth/emux'

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/work/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/synth'

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/work/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/pci'

copying file alsa-kernel/pci/atiixp.c

copying file alsa-kernel/pci/bt87x.c

patching file bt87x.c

Hunk #2 succeeded at 844 (offset -2 lines).

Hunk #3 succeeded at 998 (offset -2 lines).

patching file atiixp.c

Hunk #2 succeeded at 1673 (offset 2 lines).

Hunk #3 succeeded at 1718 (offset 2 lines).

copying file alsa-kernel/pci/cmipci.c

copying file alsa-kernel/pci/ad1889.c

patching file cmipci.c

Hunk #2 succeeded at 3134 (offset -42 lines).

Hunk #3 succeeded at 3429 (offset -42 lines).

patching file ad1889.c

copying file alsa-kernel/pci/atiixp_modem.c

copying file alsa-kernel/pci/ens1370.c

copying file alsa-kernel/pci/fm801.c

patching file atiixp_modem.c

Hunk #2 succeeded at 1313 (offset 6 lines).

Hunk #3 succeeded at 1356 (offset 6 lines).

patching file ens1370.c

Hunk #2 succeeded at 2120 (offset -11 lines).

Hunk #3 succeeded at 2496 (offset -11 lines).

copying file alsa-kernel/pci/via82xx.c

patching file fm801.c

Hunk #2 succeeded at 1426 (offset 23 lines).

Hunk #3 succeeded at 1607 (offset 23 lines).

patching file via82xx.c

Hunk #2 succeeded at 2433 (offset -3 lines).

Hunk #3 succeeded at 2443 (offset -3 lines).

Hunk #4 succeeded at 2458 (offset -3 lines).

Hunk #5 succeeded at 2469 (offset -3 lines).

Hunk #6 succeeded at 2480 (offset -3 lines).

Hunk #7 succeeded at 2563 (offset -3 lines).

copying file alsa-kernel/pci/via82xx_modem.c

patching file via82xx_modem.c

Hunk #2 succeeded at 1184 (offset 4 lines).

Hunk #3 succeeded at 1244 (offset 4 lines).

copying file alsa-kernel/pci/intel8x0.c

patching file intel8x0.c

Hunk #3 succeeded at 712 (offset 6 lines).

Hunk #4 succeeded at 722 (offset 6 lines).

Hunk #5 succeeded at 3174 (offset 46 lines).

copying file alsa-kernel/pci/maestro3.c

patching file maestro3.c

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/work/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/pci/ac97'

copying file alsa-kernel/pci/ac97/ac97_codec.c

patching file ac97_codec.c

Hunk #3 succeeded at 1914 (offset 3 lines).

Hunk #4 succeeded at 1926 with fuzz 1 (offset 3 lines).

Hunk #5 succeeded at 1950 (offset 3 lines).

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/work/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/pci/ac97'

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/work/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/pci/ali5451'

copying file alsa-kernel/pci/ali5451/ali5451.c

patching file ali5451.c

Hunk #2 succeeded at 2207 (offset 2 lines).

Hunk #3 succeeded at 2377 (offset 2 lines).

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/work/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/pci/ali5451'

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/work/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/pci/asihpi'

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/work/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/pci/asihpi'

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/work/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/pci/au88x0'

copying file alsa-kernel/pci/au88x0/au88x0.c

patching file au88x0.c

Hunk #2 succeeded at 339 (offset -2 lines).

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/work/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/pci/au88x0'

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/work/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/pci/aw2'

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/work/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/pci/aw2'

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/work/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/pci/ca0106'

copying file alsa-kernel/pci/ca0106/ca0106_main.c

patching file ca0106_main.c

Hunk #3 succeeded at 1365 (offset 12 lines).

Hunk #4 succeeded at 1734 (offset 12 lines).

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/work/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/pci/ca0106'

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/work/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/pci/cs46xx'

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/work/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/pci/cs46xx'

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/work/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/pci/cs5535audio'

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/work/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/pci/cs5535audio'

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/work/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/pci/echoaudio'

copying file alsa-kernel/pci/echoaudio/echoaudio.c

patching file echoaudio.c

Hunk #1 succeeded at 1894 (offset -32 lines).

Hunk #2 succeeded at 1957 (offset -32 lines).

copying file alsa-kernel/pci/echoaudio/darla20.c

patching file darla20.c

copying file alsa-kernel/pci/echoaudio/gina20.c

patching file gina20.c

copying file alsa-kernel/pci/echoaudio/echo3g.c

copying file alsa-kernel/pci/echoaudio/gina24.c

copying file alsa-kernel/pci/echoaudio/darla24.c

patching file gina24.c

patching file echo3g.c

copying file alsa-kernel/pci/echoaudio/indigo.c

copying file alsa-kernel/pci/echoaudio/indigodj.c

patching file darla24.c

patching file indigo.c

patching file indigodj.c

copying file alsa-kernel/pci/echoaudio/layla24.c

patching file layla24.c

copying file alsa-kernel/pci/echoaudio/mia.c

patching file mia.c

copying file alsa-kernel/pci/echoaudio/mona.c

patching file mona.c

copying file alsa-kernel/pci/echoaudio/indigoio.c

copying file alsa-kernel/pci/echoaudio/layla20.c

patching file layla20.c

patching file indigoio.c

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/work/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/pci/echoaudio'

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/work/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/pci/emu10k1'

copying file alsa-kernel/pci/emu10k1/emu10k1x.c

patching file emu10k1x.c

Hunk #2 succeeded at 942 (offset 2 lines).

Hunk #3 succeeded at 1636 (offset 8 lines).

copying file alsa-kernel/pci/emu10k1/emu10k1_main.c

patching file emu10k1_main.c

Hunk #6 succeeded at 1767 (offset 3 lines).

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/work/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/pci/emu10k1'

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/work/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/pci/hda'

copying file alsa-kernel/pci/hda/hda_beep.c

patching file hda_beep.c

copying file alsa-kernel/pci/hda/hda_codec.c

patching file hda_codec.c

Hunk #2 succeeded at 387 (offset 108 lines).

Hunk #3 succeeded at 425 with fuzz 2 (offset 108 lines).

Hunk #4 succeeded at 440 (offset 108 lines).

Hunk #5 succeeded at 456 (offset 108 lines).

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/work/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/pci/hda'

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/work/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/pci/ice1712'

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/work/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/pci/ice1712'

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/work/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/pci/korg1212'

copying file alsa-kernel/pci/korg1212/korg1212.c

patching file korg1212.c

Hunk #2 succeeded at 2342 (offset 3 lines).

Hunk #3 succeeded at 2498 (offset 3 lines).

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/work/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/pci/korg1212'

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/work/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/pci/mixart'

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/work/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/pci/mixart'

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/work/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/pci/nm256'

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/work/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/pci/nm256'

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/work/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/pci/oxygen'

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/work/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/pci/oxygen'

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/work/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/pci/pcxhr'

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/work/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/pci/pcxhr'

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/work/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/pci/pdplus'

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/work/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/pci/pdplus'

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/work/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/pci/riptide'

copying file alsa-kernel/pci/riptide/riptide.c

patching file riptide.c

Hunk #2 succeeded at 1280 (offset 1 line).

Hunk #3 succeeded at 2243 (offset 9 lines).

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/work/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/pci/riptide'

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/work/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/pci/rme9652'

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/work/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/pci/rme9652'

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/work/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/pci/trident'

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/work/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/pci/trident'

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/work/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/pci/vx222'

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/work/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/pci/vx222'

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/work/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/pci/ymfpci'

copying file alsa-kernel/pci/ymfpci/ymfpci_main.c

patching file ymfpci_main.c

Hunk #2 succeeded at 2006 with fuzz 2 (offset -38 lines).

Hunk #3 succeeded at 2026 with fuzz 2 (offset -40 lines).

Hunk #4 succeeded at 2366 (offset -40 lines).

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/work/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/pci/ymfpci'

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/work/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/pci'

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/work/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/aoa'

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/work/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/aoa/codecs'

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/work/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/aoa/codecs'

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/work/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/aoa/core'

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/work/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/aoa/core'

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/work/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/aoa/fabrics'

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/work/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/aoa/fabrics'

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/work/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/aoa/soundbus'

make[4]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/work/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/aoa/soundbus/i2sbus'

make[4]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/work/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/aoa/soundbus/i2sbus'

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/work/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/aoa/soundbus'

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/work/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/aoa'

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/work/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/soc'

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/work/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/soc/atmel'

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/work/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/soc/atmel'

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/work/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/soc/au1x'

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/work/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/soc/au1x'

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/work/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/soc/blackfin'

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/work/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/soc/blackfin'

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/work/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/soc/codecs'

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/work/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/soc/codecs'

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/work/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/soc/davinci'

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/work/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/soc/davinci'

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/work/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/soc/fsl'

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/work/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/soc/fsl'

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/work/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/soc/omap'

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/work/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/soc/omap'

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/work/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/soc/pxa'

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/work/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/soc/pxa'

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/work/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/soc/s3c24xx'

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/work/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/soc/s3c24xx'

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/work/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/soc/sh'

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/work/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/soc/sh'

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/work/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/soc'

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/work/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/usb'

copying file alsa-kernel/usb/usbmixer.c

patching file usbmixer.c

Hunk #3 succeeded at 1737 (offset 2 lines).

Hunk #4 succeeded at 1786 (offset 2 lines).

Hunk #5 succeeded at 1807 (offset 2 lines).

copying file alsa-kernel/usb/usbmidi.c

patching file usbmidi.c

Hunk #2 succeeded at 227 (offset 2 lines).

Hunk #3 succeeded at 251 (offset 2 lines).

Hunk #4 succeeded at 350 (offset 8 lines).

Hunk #5 succeeded at 1510 (offset 148 lines).

Hunk #6 succeeded at 1862 (offset 156 lines).

copying file alsa-kernel/usb/usbaudio.c

patching file usbaudio.c

Hunk #2 succeeded at 70 with fuzz 2.

Hunk #3 succeeded at 689 (offset 30 lines).

Hunk #4 succeeded at 716 (offset 30 lines).

Hunk #5 succeeded at 797 with fuzz 2 (offset 30 lines).

Hunk #6 succeeded at 812 with fuzz 2 (offset 30 lines).

Hunk #7 succeeded at 1188 with fuzz 1 (offset 28 lines).

Hunk #8 succeeded at 2119 (offset 37 lines).

Hunk #9 succeeded at 2138 (offset 37 lines).

Hunk #10 succeeded at 2150 (offset 37 lines).

Hunk #11 succeeded at 2163 (offset 37 lines).

Hunk #12 succeeded at 2744 (offset 57 lines).

Hunk #13 succeeded at 2816 (offset 57 lines).

Hunk #14 succeeded at 3104 (offset 57 lines).

Hunk #15 succeeded at 3175 (offset 57 lines).

Hunk #16 succeeded at 3296 (offset 57 lines).

Hunk #17 succeeded at 3314 (offset 57 lines).

Hunk #18 succeeded at 3328 (offset 57 lines).

Hunk #19 succeeded at 3341 (offset 57 lines).

Hunk #20 succeeded at 3544 (offset 56 lines).

Hunk #21 succeeded at 3637 (offset 56 lines).

Hunk #22 succeeded at 3775 (offset 57 lines).

Hunk #23 succeeded at 3836 (offset 57 lines).

Hunk #24 succeeded at 3855 (offset 57 lines).

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/work/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/usb/caiaq'

copying file alsa-kernel/usb/caiaq/caiaq-device.c

patching file caiaq-device.c

Hunk #2 succeeded at 120 (offset 6 lines).

Hunk #3 succeeded at 370 (offset 6 lines).

copying file alsa-kernel/usb/caiaq/caiaq-audio.c

patching file caiaq-audio.c

Hunk #1 succeeded at 1 with fuzz 2.

Hunk #2 succeeded at 448 with fuzz 1 (offset -13 lines).

Hunk #3 succeeded at 511 (offset -8 lines).

copying file alsa-kernel/usb/caiaq/caiaq-input.c

patching file caiaq-input.c

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/work/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/usb/caiaq'

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/work/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/usb/usx2y'

copying file alsa-kernel/usb/usx2y/usbusx2y.c

patching file usbusx2y.c

copying file alsa-kernel/usb/usx2y/usX2Yhwdep.c

patching file usX2Yhwdep.c

copying file alsa-kernel/usb/usx2y/usbusx2yaudio.c

patching file usbusx2yaudio.c

Hunk #11 succeeded at 1057 (offset 1 line).

copying file alsa-kernel/usb/usx2y/usx2yhwdeppcm.c

patching file usx2yhwdeppcm.c

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/work/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/usb/usx2y'

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/work/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/usb'

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/work/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/pcmcia'

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/work/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/pcmcia/pdaudiocf'

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/work/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/pcmcia/pdaudiocf'

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/work/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/pcmcia/vx'

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/work/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/pcmcia/vx'

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/work/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/pcmcia'

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/work/alsa-driver-1.0.18a'

make -C /usr/src/linux M=/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/work/alsa-driver-1.0.18a  CPP="i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -E" CC="i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc" modules

make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.24-tuxonice-r9'

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/work/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/acore/hwdep.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/work/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/acore/memory_wrapper.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/work/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/acore/memalloc.o

In file included from /var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/work/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/acore/hwdep.c:1:

/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/work/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/include/adriver.h: In function 'dev_name':

/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/work/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/include/adriver.h:1642: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

In file included from /var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/work/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/acore/memory_wrapper.c:25:

/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/work/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/include/adriver.h: In function 'dev_name':

/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/work/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/include/adriver.h:1642: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

make[3]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/work/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/acore/hwdep.o] Error 1

make[3]:   CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/work/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/acore/sgbuf.o

*** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

make[3]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/work/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/acore/memory_wrapper.o] Error 1

In file included from /var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/work/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/acore/sgbuf.c:17:

/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/work/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/include/adriver.h: In function 'dev_name':

/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/work/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/include/adriver.h:1642: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/work/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/pci/hda/hda_intel.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/work/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/pci/hda/hda_codec.o

make[3]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/work/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/acore/sgbuf.o] Error 1

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/work/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/pci/hda/hda_proc.o

In file included from /var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/work/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/pci/hda/hda_intel.c:1:

/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/work/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/include/adriver.h: In function 'dev_name':

/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/work/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/include/adriver.h:1642: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

make[2]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/work/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/acore] Error 2

make[2]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/work/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/pci/hda/hda_hwdep.o

In file included from /var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/work/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/pci/hda/hda_codec.c:2:

/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/work/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/include/adriver.h: In function 'dev_name':

/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/work/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/include/adriver.h:1642: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

In file included from /var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/work/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/pci/hda/hda_proc.c:2:

/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/work/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/include/adriver.h: In function 'dev_name':

/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/work/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/include/adriver.h:1642: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

In file included from /var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/work/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/pci/hda/hda_hwdep.c:2:

/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/work/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/include/adriver.h: In function 'dev_name':

/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/work/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/include/adriver.h:1642: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

make[4]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/work/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/pci/hda/hda_intel.o] Error 1

make[4]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

make[4]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/work/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/pci/hda/hda_codec.o] Error 1

make[4]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/work/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/pci/hda/hda_proc.o] Error 1

make[4]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/work/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/pci/hda/hda_hwdep.o] Error 1

make[3]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/work/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/pci/hda] Error 2

make[3]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

make[2]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/work/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/pci] Error 2

make[1]: *** [_module_/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/work/alsa-driver-1.0.18a] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.24-tuxonice-r9'

make: *** [compile] Error 2

 *

 * ERROR: media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.18a failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 3964:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       emake LDFLAGS="$(raw-ldflags)" HOSTCC="$(tc-getBUILD_CC)" CC="$(tc-getCC)" || die "Make Failed";

 *  The die message:

 *   Make Failed

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/usr/log/media-sound:alsa-driver-1.0.18a:20090128-212622.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/temp/environment'.

 *

>>> Failed to emerge media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.18a, Log file:

>>>  '/usr/log/media-sound:alsa-driver-1.0.18a:20090128-212622.log'

 * Messages for package media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.18a:

 *

 * ERROR: media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.18a failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 3964:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       emake LDFLAGS="$(raw-ldflags)" HOSTCC="$(tc-getBUILD_CC)" CC="$(tc-getCC)" || die "Make Failed";

 *  The die message:

 *   Make Failed

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/usr/log/media-sound:alsa-driver-1.0.18a:20090128-212622.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.18a/temp/environment'.

 *

```

----------

## Scen

 *fabiolino wrote:*   

> Ho seguito alla lettera la guida

 

C'è la versione tradotta in italiano: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/kernel-upgrade.xml , gratifichiamo un pò sti poveri schiavi del Gentoo Documentation Project - The Italian Cospiracy  :Rolling Eyes: 

 *fabiolino wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  ma ho un problema con l'emerge di alsa.
> 
> Ho controllato il symlink:
> ...

 

Quello è il link all'interno di /boot?

Devi controllare il link simbolico ai sorgenti del kernel: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/kernel-upgrade.xml#doc_chap4

 *fabiolino wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Eseguendo module-rebuild mi segnala che occorre riemergere diversi pacchetti, tra cui alsa-driver:
> 
> 

 

Nella Guida ad ALSA su Gentoo Linux è stato rimosso completamente ogni riferimento all'utilizzo di media-sound/alsa-driver (vedi bug su Gentoo Bugzilla), utilizza i moduli interni del kernel.

----------

## fabiolino

 *Scen wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Quello è il link all'interno di /boot?
> 
> 

 

Scusami nella fretta mi ero dimenticato di scrivere che quello era il link di /boot.

Ad ogni modo il mio errore è stato di seguire la vecchia guida di Alsa.

Seguendo i tuoi suggerimenti ho avuto successo nella compilazione del kernel e nella ricompilazione dei moduli.

----------

